# Worried about a couple of friends....



## l0cate (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have recently heard some news that 2 people I've traveled with recently have died. I haven't been able to get in touch with them and was wondering if anyone has seen them lately (i.e. in the last month) So if you have, could you just post or shoot me a PM letting me know that they are still alive or that they did in fact catch the westbound. 

The first one is "Seven"
View attachment 17793


We left Austin together in Feburary 2010 and lost her in Mt. Vernon, IL. She has a cat she travels with named Geebers. Last I heard someone ditched her in the Stockton yard and she didn't have Geebers. They said that when they got to San Fran. They heard that she had been ran over by a train. I'm not interested in where she is, just that she is ok.

Second is "Cuntry"
View attachment 17794


He picked up a new road dog in Chicago and was headed to Wisconsin in March. No one that we know has seen or heard of him since. The cat he hooked up with in Chi-Town had never traveled and had just gotten out of prison. Again we don't really care where he is just that he is still alive.


----------



## CuzIcan (Sep 16, 2010)

She looks vaguely familiar, but it would have been maybe two years or further back...(I'm housed up now) I have nothing to offer up to sooth your worries, but i hope you find out they are both ok...I'll keep them in my thoughts...


----------

